# Prozessname der JVM ändern



## dto (20. März 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

ich hätte eine Frage an alle Fachkundigen. Wie kann ich den Namen der JVM(.exe) z.B. im Taskman. --> java.exe änder ?

und da ich gerade bei java bin

Wie kann ich mir von einem Frame welches n Textfelder beinhaltet eine Liste dieser Objects geben lassen. 

Ich wäre dankbar fur jeden Tipp.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2007)

Hallo,



> ich hätte eine Frage an alle Fachkundigen. Wie kann ich den Namen der JVM(.exe) z.B. im Taskman. --> java.exe änder ?


Ja das geht, allerdings nur über einen nativen Launcher... (eine .exe die die JVM im selben Prozess hochzieht) dann steht im Taskmanager der name des launchers.



> Wie kann ich mir von einem Frame welches n Textfelder beinhaltet eine Liste dieser Objects geben lassen.


Hier mal für einen AWT Frame: (einfach von der entsprechenden parent Component die child components geben lassen)

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.Button;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.awt.Frame;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.TextField;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;

/**
 * @author Tom
 */
public class ListTextComponentsExample extends Frame {

  public ListTextComponentsExample() {
    super("ListTextComponentsExample");
    setLayout(new GridLayout(4, 1));

    addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
      @Override
      public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
        System.exit(0);
      }
    });

    for (int i = 0; i < 3; i++) {
      TextField textField = new TextField(10);
      textField.setName("txt:" + i);
      add(textField);
    }

    Button button = new Button("list textfields");
    button.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        for (Component component : getComponents()) {
          if (component instanceof TextField) {
            System.out.println(component.getName());
          }
        }
      }
    });
    add(button);

    pack();
    setVisible(true);
  }


  /**
   * @param args
   */
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    new ListTextComponentsExample();
  }

}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## JavaEngel (17. Oktober 2008)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> > ich hätte eine Frage an alle Fachkundigen. Wie kann ich den Namen der JVM(.exe) z.B. im Taskman. --> java.exe änder ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ja das geht, allerdings nur über einen nativen Launcher... (eine .exe die die JVM im selben Prozess hochzieht) dann steht im Taskmanager der name des launchers.



Hast du eventuell ein Beispiel oder ein deutschsprachiges ToDo?


----------



## upgr4de (17. Dezember 2009)

Nach meiner Recherche gibt es 2 namhafte exe-Wrapper-Programme: jsmooth und launch4j. 
Beide habe ich ausprobiert und bei jsmooth kann man einstellen das Prozess-Name = {prozess-name}.exe. Es wird dann tatsächlich nur 1 Prozess mit dem Namen der exe gestartet.
Bei launch4j scheint es diese Option nicht zu geben.
In jsmooth muss man dafür bei einem "Windowed Wrapper" unter "Skeleton"
folgende Option anhaken: "Launch java app in the exe process".


----------

